# Has anyone experienced Leesville Gap RR?



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Is this experience worth the pain, and the drive out to nowheresville? Potholes that give blisters through gloves over 60 miles as one race report describes?
Looking for a good road race without insane climbing. Any suggestions?


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Sorry no experience with Leesville but Zamora RR is coming up not too much climbing just real hot with some crappy roads even though they say 75% good I say at most 25% decent. Winters and San Ardo RR do not offer too much climbing and the roads are decent. Stay away from Patterson Pass if you don't want to climb. The race is Sweet IMO with 1 big nasty headwind hill the rest is pretty fast.


----------



## tobu (Dec 19, 2004)

Leesville is a good Northern California Classic Road Race. It's run over some sections of fairly rough roads with a few sections of hard pack with minor gravel, It used to be more selective when it was actually run as two laps for the upper catagories. There's only one major climb, coming in the first part of the race, and it's not that selective since I can't imagine more than a third of the riders getting dropped. You have to be in at least the 2nd group over the top but it most often comes back together on the ensuing downhill, rolling, and flat sections. It's very unlikely that a climber will win this race, and the consensus is that this race favors all - arounders or sprinters in good form.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Where is there info for entering Zamora? (I don't understand promoters who hold races and can't be bothered to put up a basic website...)

There's also Coyote Creek Crit coming up in San Jose, which is a 1.8 mile circuit race - if it's anything like Brisbane it should be pretty fun.

Sometimes the field can make a hilly course not so bad - I just did Pescadero in the 5's and it was pretty mellow, despite 3000' climbing. I was kinda nervous about it because I'm no mountain goat, but the pace was fairly easy until the final climb. Super fun course, too.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

fyi, per the USCF district rep, no permit application has been filed for Zamora RR, so it doesn't look like it is happening.


----------

